# I've got my first winter cold today...



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

...Mrs reckons it's just a sniffle but I reckon it's full blown flu


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Typical - they just don't understand what MAN Flu is all about !! :x :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Bloody right they don't.

I'm coming down with a horrific strain of Man Flu & every bone (even ones i didn't know about) ache, plus the sore throat.

Tomorrow my nose will no doubt take on the characteristics of an out of control waterfall & by Sunday i'll be coughing like a 90yr old, 80 a day smoker.

Bloody winter.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Bloody right they don't.
> 
> I'm coming down with a horrific strain of Man Flu & every bone (even ones i didn't know about) ache, plus the sore throat.
> 
> ...


I've got a snotty nose, and a deaf left ear at the moment. Been picking at it all day to see if I can clear any wax, and it just ain't working ! :evil:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Bloody right they don't.
> 
> I'm coming down with a horrific strain of Man Flu & every bone (even ones i didn't know about) ache, plus the sore throat.
> 
> ...


The waterfall hit a couple of hours ago and I've started coughing in the last 30 minutes. You don't normally get that kind of value from a decent cold in the first day, maybe the nightmare will be over tommorrow.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Typical - they just don't understand what MAN Flu is all about !! :x :lol:


and the _WORST_ thing about Man Flu ...................... living with a man with Man Flu [smiley=end.gif] :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Typical - they just don't understand what MAN Flu is all about !! :x :lol:
> ...


Is there something we should know Hev?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TeeTees said:
> ...


Don't worry .............. maybe I should re-phrase that 
'and the _WORST_ thing about Man Flu ...................... *was* living with a man with Man Flu [smiley=end.gif] :roll:'

 :wink:

Hev x


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Well I'm certainly going to avoid doing that then


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

well, i got the sniffles today  ill be off work in a few days with the cough and sore throat :roll:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I'm coming down with a horrific strain of Man Flu & every bone (even ones i didn't know about) ache, plus the sore throat.
> 
> Tomorrow my nose will no doubt take on the characteristics of an out of control waterfall & by Sunday i'll be coughing like a 90yr old, 80 a day smoker.


I'm writing this from beyond the grave. :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Got worse today and also had to endure Hamleys with my little girl - I was sneezing everywhere so there'll be hundreds of little tourist kids with colds tommorrow.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've got it now :x


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

me too :? been off work for 2 days and a complete grumpy bastard :x


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

*>>> URGENT <<<*

Please make sure you have posted here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=73845

... before it's too late.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sniffles, coughs, sore thoat, runny nose etc is NOT flu - just a good ol' simple cold.
With a propper flu you lot wouldn't be in front of the comp but in bed :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> sniffles, coughs, sore thoat, runny nose etc is NOT flu - just a good ol' simple cold.
> With a propper flu you lot wouldn't be in front of the comp but in bed :roll:


But Dani, you have to remember at this point that we are talking about MAN flu .................. :roll:

Hev x


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Thought I'd update you all so you know what you've got to look forward to - I feel a lot better today thanks 

Went to Leeds Castle to see the fireworks in the freezing cold and not a drip dropped from me hooter.

Cheers for sharing your suffering.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > sniffles, coughs, sore thoat, runny nose etc is NOT flu - just a good ol' simple cold.
> ...


Oops 

yes, I remember now: Ron was almost dead every time he had a slight temperature


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am back today after having Thursday and Friday at home with a throat that was like fire and razorblades. I didnt swallow for 3 days, its now a hacking cough, at least I have given the chance to my colleagues here to share it.

Cant believe Helen has put up with 4 days ceaseless moaning groaning coughing sniffing tutting snarling sweating spitting me.

Oh well another few years and she'll be free :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Cant believe Helen has put up with 4 days ceaseless moaning groaning coughing sniffing tutting snarling sweating spitting me


Would she have noticed any difference?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I fed you that, say thank you.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> I am back today after having Thursday and Friday at home with a throat that was like fire and razorblades. *I didnt swallow for 3 days*, its now a hacking cough, at least I have given the chance to my colleagues here to share it.
> 
> Cant believe Helen has put up with 4 days ceaseless moaning groaning coughing sniffing tutting snarling sweating spitting me.
> 
> Oh well another few years and she'll be free :?


Do you usually swallow then John?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > I am back today after having Thursday and Friday at home with a throat that was like fire and razorblades. *I didnt swallow for 3 days*, its now a hacking cough, at least I have given the chance to my colleagues here to share it.
> ...


He fed you that, say thank you :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Feck off Mr Roverman


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

You're only jealous cos you can't afford one!! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just bought one for keeping flowers in, good value


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've only ever had real flu once and I couldn't do anything for around a week.

Bizzarely I'd never had it until I started having flu jabs and then got it the one year I moved company and my new company didn't do it.

Not sure how I feel about the whole flu jab thing really. Given that there is a shortage, should companies be giving up their allocation for the greater good? One person off work for a week may cost them, but at least no one dies. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I've only ever had real flu once and I couldn't do anything for around a week.
> 
> Bizzarely I'd never had it until I started having flu jabs and then got it the one year I moved company and my new company didn't do it.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about the whole flu jab thing really. Given that there is a shortage, should companies be giving up their allocation for the greater good? One person off work for a week may cost them, but at least no one dies. :?


Flu jabs are only really necessary for the elderly who have problems fighting the virus.
Most healthy adults have no problem with flu and recover after 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I wouldn't say no problems - but you've hit the nail on the head.

I might have a week off work, but I won't die. Our company giving us Flu Jabs is quite selfish on their part and potentially lethal for someone else who might go without because of it.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I've only ever had real flu once and I couldn't do anything for around a week.
> ...


Diabetics as well.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Got mine today as well, think its because the heating wasn't on all weekend at work & I was on night shift, so just a bit chilly! 

Luckily it won't be flu, as I've had my jab already  (asthmatic)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mike_bailey said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


...and main carers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Agreed, Mike.

Of course anyone who suffers with ill/bad health should have a flu jab.

But to my mind flu jabs, like the prescription of antibiotics, often seem to be seen as "the easy way out" and given far too often.
it's much more beneficial to health if the body gets the chance to fight bacteria and virus on it's own


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

TTotal said:


>


r u watching one of those "films" again :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Can't say :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Of course he is! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

my hero


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Well done John.

Ready for your next 'Name the porno celebrity' question? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Who's this then ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

This is easy for you Neil


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Seymour Butts.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Easy to cheat eh?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Didn't cheat. Loved the programme with him and his Uncle running the video business.

Right, your turn & no cheating, (much better than talking about man flu eh!!):-


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Looks better than the pic in my collection... JJ


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

?????


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Sylvia Saint?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TV .... celeb BB......


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TV?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not tranny you wan.. Television :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Orlaith (Or however you spell it?)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oi. Who said you could join in? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Oi. Who said you could join in? :wink:


Damn - getting dragged into the pervs conversation  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

You're sooo NaughTTy! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Chantelle :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

God John. Hardly porn queen legend is she!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It obviously got warm now ,,,, no more winter colds :roll:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> It obviously got warm now ,,,, no more winter colds :roll:


I'm feeling great now so the world is a better place (apart from all the perves around).


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > It obviously got warm now ,,,, no more winter colds :roll:
> ...


Muuuaahhhhhhhhh :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------

